# Long Covid



## Vulva Gape (May 2, 2021)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/why-impact-of-long-covid-could-outlast-the-pandemic/2021/04/27/ab744932-a720-11eb-a8a7-5f45ddcdf364_story.html
		
​Why Impact of ‘Long Covid’ Could Outlast the Pandemic​
Millions of people who have gotten Covid-19 and survived are finding that a full recovery can be frustratingly elusive. Weeks and months after seemingly recovering from even a mild case, many patients still confront a wide range of health problems. As researchers try to measure the duration and depth of what’s being called “long Covid,” a burgeoning number of specialized post–acute Covid clinics are opening to handle the patients. The scale of the pandemic means that Covid’s disabling effects — as well as the economic pain and drain on health resources — could persist well after the contagion ends.

1. What are the ailments?

Fatigue, shortness of breath, chest pain, joint aches and cognitive disturbances including “brain fog” are commonly described problems that emerge or linger four weeks or more after an infection with SARS-CoV-2, the coronavirus that causes Covid-19. The severity can range from annoying to incapacitating. Specific organ dysfunction also has been reported involving primarily the heart, lungs and brain, even among those who had no noticeable symptoms during the acute phase. *Although most long Covid symptoms don’t seem to be life-threatening, a study published in April in the journal Nature found that sufferers had a 59% increased risk of dying within six months. That works out to about eight extra deaths per 1,000 Covid patients — adding to the pandemic’s hidden toll.*

We don’t know yet. Researchers haven’t studied enough patients over a long enough period of time to gauge the full range of long-term effects — what doctors call the post-acute sequelae — what proportion of patients will suffer from them, or for how long. Early findings and the demand for specialized clinics to help survivors deal with scarred lungs, chronic heart damage, fatigue and other conditions indicate a significant prevalence. *The U.K.’s Office of National Statistics estimated in December 2020 that, among people who have tested positive for coronavirus, about 1 in 5 exhibit symptoms for five weeks or longer, and about 1 in 10 have symptoms for 12 weeks or longer.* Outcomes may be worse for those hospitalized for Covid-19: A separate U.K. study found 7 in 10 patients had not fully recovered five months after discharge. Risks may also be influenced by the severity of illness, age, gender, race, income and underlying medical conditions.

3. What are the estimates?
The U.K.’s Office of National Statistics estimated in December that, among people who have tested positive for Covid-19, a*bout 1 in 5 exhibit symptoms for five weeks or longer, and about 1 in 10 have symptoms for 12 weeks or longer.* As of November, before England experienced a severe winter surge, some 186,000 Covid survivors were living with symptoms that had persisted for 5 to 12 weeks, out of over 1 million known cases. A small study from the University of Washington reported persistent symptoms for as long as nine months after an acute bout of Covid-19. A much larger study involving almost 240,000 Covid-19 patients found one in three received a neurological or psychiatric diagnosis within six months of infection.

4. Is Covid-19 definitely to blame for these symptoms?
Not necessarily. Some might occur by chance or be triggered by pandemic-induced stress and anxiety. A study of health-care workers at a Swedish hospital compared persistent symptoms among those who had recovered from mild Covid-19 at least 8 months before, and those who never caught the coronavirus. Among those who’d been infected, 8% reported lingering symptoms causing moderate-to-marked disruptions of their work life, compared with 4% in the non-infected group. *Uncertainties have sometimes led to what patients describe as medical gaslighting by health professionals who don’t take their complaints seriously, especially if the patient is a woman.*

5. What are the broader implications?
Some researchers say the pandemic may spur a raft of long-term problems such as chronic fatigue syndrome, dementia, Parkinson’s disease, diabetes and kidney impairment. An uptick in treatments for depression, anxiety and pain has stoked concern of a spike in suicides and opioid overdoses. The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention reported a surge in overdose deaths in 2020. The reduced work hours reported in 69% of patients, colloquially known as long haulers, indicate the pandemic is having an impact on labor productivity. With almost 150 million confirmed infections worldwide as of late April, even a small share with long-term debility could have enormous social and economic consequences. And these will be magnified if problems end up lasting for years or decades.

6. Do other viruses cause prolonged illness?
Yes. So-called post-viral syndromes occur after many viral infections, including the common cold, influenza, HIV, infectious mononucleosis, measles and hepatitis B. Diabetes and other long-term consequences were observed in survivors of severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS), which is caused by coronavirus related to SARS-CoV-2. A Canadian study identified 21 health-care workers from Toronto who had post-viral symptoms for as long as three years after catching SARS in 2003 and were unable to return to their usual work. Some people who were hospitalized with SARS in Hong Kong still had impaired lung function two years later, a study of 55 patients published in 2010 found. Still, it’s not known yet whether the lessons of SARS are applicable to Covid-19.

In the U.S., Congress is providing $1.15 billion in funding over four years for the National Institutes of Health to support research into the long-term effects of Covid-19. The series of studies hopes to answer questions such as what are the underlying biological causes and how might they be treated and prevented. Some researchers are pressing governments to focus attention not only on infection and vaccination rates but potential long-term organ damage. For example, researchers have shown SARS-CoV-2 can infect insulin-producing pancreatic tissue, potentially triggering diabetes that in some cases persists beyond the acute infection. That’s prompted Australia’s Monash University and King’s College London to create a global registry for studying “new onset” diabetes. Some long haulers have reported feeling better after receivinga vaccination, but it’s too early to draw a direct connection or know how long it will last. Avindra Nath, clinical director of the U.S. National Institute of Neurological Disorders and Stroke, said vaccines, including for flu, have been known to help patients with chronic fatigue, but relief has almost always been temporary.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 2, 2021)

Yeah no shit, every flu outlasts it's initial burst as it gradually becomes less deadly.


----------



## Would (May 2, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> Is Covid-19 definitely to blame for these symptoms?
> Not necessarily.


Fuck off then.


----------



## Salubrious (May 2, 2021)

TL;DR - We need a reason to extend lockdown control/powers beyond any actual reasonable measure.

I forget who said it, but masks are the left's version of MAGA hats.  Even after the pandemic "is over", they will keep wearing masks just to show that they are good people "who believe in the science."


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (May 2, 2021)

If we have a long COVID scare, then how will those kids in cages get the help they need?


----------



## PaleTay (May 2, 2021)

Those are just symptoms of wearing a mask for long periods of time, especially when doing physical activity and wearing a sweaty mask.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 2, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> researchers say the pandemic may spur a raft of long-term problems such as chronic fatigue syndrome, dementia, Parkinson’s disease, diabetes and kidney impairment.


Also car crashes, hangnails and upset tummies.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (May 2, 2021)

Germaphobes, can you please kill yourself. You are just fucking it up for everyone else.

Same for those peanut allergy potholes who have to waste everyone's time in eateries asking what doesn't have nut in it. It's your allergy, just pack your own lunch.

OP is a hypochondriac faggot


----------



## WeWuzFinns (May 2, 2021)

I am a gift giver. I can give you HIV COVID.


----------



## Toolbox (May 2, 2021)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> Germaphobes, can you please kill yourself. You are just fucking it up for everyone else.
> 
> Same for those peanut allergy potholes who have to waste everyone's time in eateries asking what doesn't have just in it. It's your allergy, just pack your own lunch.
> 
> OP is a hypochondriac faggot


Germaphobes are purely a symptom of modern society and our comforts. There's people that believe that a clean home is free of all pathogens, and that simply wearing a mask prevents disease when there's always a disease than can bypass even the most extreme measures. The point is that it's always been that way and will continue to be that way until we somehow find a way to kill any and all harmful viruses and bacteria when they enter our bodies, which is insane and far off.


----------



## Wallace (May 2, 2021)

Psychosomatic symptoms caused by overdosing on fearmongering news.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (May 2, 2021)

Salubrious said:


> TL;DR - We need a reason to extend lockdown control/powers beyond any actual reasonable measure.
> 
> I forget who said it, but masks are the left's version of MAGA hats.  Even after the pandemic "is over", they will keep wearing masks just to show that they are good people "who believe in the science."


If I keep wearing two masks forever does that make me _twice_ as much of a good boy?


----------



## Salubrious (May 2, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> If I keep wearing two masks forever does that make me _twice_ as much of a good boy?


Yes, but two legs good, four legs better!  Errr, I mean two masks good, but three or four masks better!

In fact, never leave your home at all, get all your supplies delivered, then admonish people on social media that "if we had just locked down FOR REAL for two weeks, then nobody would have COVID anymore!"

How shocking that with the rise of social media, people found the first opportunity to show how great and knowledgable they are by staying at home all day.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 2, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> If I keep wearing two masks forever does that make me _twice_ as much of a good boy?


Somebody's getting a double helping of cockroach tendies tonight!


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (May 2, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> If I keep wearing two masks forever does that make me _twice_ as much of a good boy?


No. You just get to dig someone else's grave as well as your own.

If the bacterial pneumonia doesn't get you first.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (May 2, 2021)

> *Uncertainties have sometimes led to what patients describe as medical gaslighting by health professionals who don’t take their complaints seriously, especially if the patient is a woman.*


Trust the doctors, except when they think we are making shit up for attention.


----------



## Jack Awful (May 2, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> 4. Is Covid-19 definitely to blame for these symptoms?
> Not necessarily.


Propagandists should be dragged into the street and shot for spreading fear like this.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (May 2, 2021)

That poll should've been multi-option. Long covid was blatantly put out there as yet more fear porn to make the normies comply. Now there's a whole bunch of millennial attention whores and welfare leeches who will be posting on social media about how they can't work because long covid permanently took their sense of smell and gave them body aches and made them tired and depressed and it's all drumpf's fault for not saying enough Hail Faucis and believing in The Science


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (May 2, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> Weeks and months after seemingly recovering from even a mild case, many patients still confront a wide range of health problems.


makes sense because the vast majority of people who are hospitalized for covid already have severe health issues.


----------



## Niggernerd (May 2, 2021)

Imagine being scared of a virus with a high survival rate lmao


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (May 2, 2021)

Return of the Freaker said:


> That poll should've been multi-option. Long covid was blatantly put out there as yet more fear porn to make the normies comply. Now there's a whole bunch of millennial attention whores and welfare leeches who will be posting on social media about how they can't work because long covid permanently took their sense of smell and gave them body aches and made them tired and depressed and it's all drumpf's fault for not saying enough Hail Faucis and believing in The Science


it's the new ME. Only people I've known with ME were pill heads who x'd 20 years of dopamine in less than a year.


----------



## That_Guy (May 2, 2021)

There's not nothing there, But for the most part I think this is just going to be some people really getting their butts kicked good and hard by it, Which isn't anything new for the flu or something occasionally. But most of it's probably looking for every real or imagined problem and attributing it to "Long covid" rather than just the universe in general kicking you around a bit once in a while.


----------



## Wallace (May 2, 2021)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> it's the new ME. Only people I've known with ME were pill heads who x'd 20 years of dopamine in less than a year.


Let's not forget long-term Lyme disease, chronic fatigue, or fibromyalgia.


----------



## OrionBalls (May 2, 2021)

Have a friend with MS who caught it, and is still not fully better five months on, but he's old, so recovery from serious illness takes longer. It definitely exacerbated his MS. Don't know that getting pneumonia wouldn't have had the same effect, though. Again, he's old as fuck.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (May 2, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> Imagine being scared of a virus with a high survival rate lmao


_Homos sapiens sapiens_ is arguably the only example of devolution.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (May 2, 2021)

Salubrious said:


> TL;DR - We need a reason to extend lockdown control/powers beyond any actual reasonable measure.
> 
> I forget who said it, but masks are the left's version of MAGA hats.  Even after the pandemic "is over", they will keep wearing masks just to show that they are good people "who believe in the science."


You have a really good point there. It's the same shit, the side and symbols just changed


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (May 3, 2021)

Coronavirus is fake.


----------



## Solid Snek (May 3, 2021)

Salubrious said:


> TL;DR - We need a reason to extend lockdown control/powers beyond any actual reasonable measure.
> 
> I forget who said it, but masks are the left's version of MAGA hats.  Even after the pandemic "is over", they will keep wearing masks just to show that they are good people "who believe in the science."


Make America Terrified, Isolated, and Unemployed Again

Honestly, I think Long Masking is going to be mainly about showing support for China. Masks have been a common fashion accessory for decades in Eastasia's hellish capitalist city-fortresses, so it's high time Oceania joined the trend.

And as a fan of ninjas and Mortal Kombat, it has my full support.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (May 12, 2021)

COVID is just going to be a Boomer Remover that takes a long time to function.  Faucism is going to have solid support among democrats until one day they all hear about a #Metoo, decide on a contrasting fashion, or have a change to their medication.

Its a Green New Deal for the environment, a political armband to shutdown dissent, a moral cause for the atheists, a source of unearned pride and confidence, and the specter of Anti-Vaxxers will drive neoliberal's voters to the polls.  Its going to be going until 2023 at least.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (May 13, 2021)

Hearing about Long COVID only reminds me of Long Furby.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (May 13, 2021)

“Long COVID”

Wonder what brain trust came up with that ingenious name...


----------



## Large (May 13, 2021)

Yeah I have long cockbig.
c==================================================================================================3


----------



## Vulva Gape (May 13, 2021)

If I get Long Covid I'll just kill myself.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 13, 2021)

Vulva Gape said:


> If I get Long Covid I'll just kill myself.


Oh noooooooooo


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (May 13, 2021)

Large said:


> Yeah I have long cockbig.
> c==================================================================================================3


If that is what long COVID is, why are so many men getting the jab?


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (May 13, 2021)

buy a fake passport here - [Do not link directly, use archive.is]


----------



## Str8Bustah (Jun 20, 2021)

I have no idea if what I caught was long covid but I've had breathing problems tied to my stomach for the past six months now. It doesn't matter what I eat, the process of digesting food causes so much gastric buildup that I can't function normally. Can't be a lack of health because I hike, box and lift weights on the regular. It's not GERD because omeprazol did nothing to fix it. It's not Heliobacter because I've already been tested for it with a negative result. I've even had about 6 separate blood tests for multiple other diseases that it could have been but absolutely everything came up negative. None of the doctors know what's wrong with me and I still feel like shit 24/7. All I know is that the timing of when all of these symptoms started happening coincides almost directly with when I met someone from a big city who was staying in the area for a few days who had a bad covid infection earlier on in the year.

I hope Ivermectin gets opened up for clinical usage, I'd rather take my chances with that than with a ridiculously astroturfed vaccine or some new and untested drug that might just make things worse than they already are.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jul 17, 2021)

lmao who believes this retarded bullshit outside of the literal soyboy who posted it and a handful of the other retards who sperg out day and night about vaccines 'n' shit


----------



## Duke Nukem (Jul 17, 2021)

Salubrious said:


> TL;DR - We need a reason to extend lockdown control/powers beyond any actual reasonable measure.
> 
> I forget who said it, but masks are the left's version of MAGA hats.  Even after the pandemic "is over", they will keep wearing masks just to show that they are good people "who believe in the science."


Politics be a poor substitute for religion, my brudda. Also yeah I hate those shitty blue masks, not for any ideological reasons but because they're cheap garbage and they smell awful to me. The yellow ones are even worse.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jul 17, 2021)

Salubrious said:


> I forget who said it, but masks are the left's version of MAGA hats.  Even after the pandemic "is over", they will keep wearing masks just to show that they are good people "who believe in the science."


One helps you commit crimes anonymously and was illegal to wear in public until last year, and the other is a grossly overpriced baseball cap with overpriced shipping


----------



## Screamer (Jul 17, 2021)

What confuses me is that some of the first people to get COVID seemed to have had a long COVID much worse than described here.

In this documentary on Australian's getting COVID on an Antarctic cruise ship at the start of the pandemic.
link

The lady is barely able to walk months after getting out of the hospital.


----------



## Flintish (Nov 27, 2021)

lOnG cOvId is nothing more than Post-Viral Syndrome. Someone took the well-known Post-Viral Syndrome and called it LoNg CoViD to scare people.

Look it up. PVS has been a known thing for a long time.

Also please congratulate me on my very first post here. I need adoration and attention.


----------



## Butcher Pete (Nov 28, 2021)

Flintish said:


> lOnG cOvId is nothing more than Post-Viral Syndrome. Someone took the well-known Post-Viral Syndrome and called it LoNg CoViD to scare people.
> 
> Look it up. PVS has been a known thing for a long time.
> 
> Also please congratulate me on my very first post here. I need adoration and attention.


Kill the necromancer!


----------

